# HELP Large Growth Near Crop



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I brought back this white pigeon from the 'sanctuary' as it had been brought in, found in a school playground. They thought it had just flown into a window and was just in need of a rest.
It's poops were bright green watery so I asked if I could bring it home to keep it warm as it was in an open pen and it was below freezing outside. I just looked at it closer and found this lump. At first it was crusty, then I went back to take a picture and it is changed already and now fleshy looking.

Any help appreciated?

I've taken a picture but am not quite sure how to reduce the size to post. If it hasn't worked I'll try it again.

Thanks Janet

(it didn't work).


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Where is the lump located?
Could be canker, but hard to say for sure, we need a more detailed description or a pic.

Reti


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Reti,

I'm just loading a picture on photobucket, my pics unfortunately are too large to post straight on. 

The growth is on the neck by the crop. The mouth and throat looks clear. I'll keep trying the photo, it shows it much better.

I'll get back asap.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

This is one picture.










The pigeon is very active and since feeding and drinking poops are more solid.

Janet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it'd probably be a good idea to get the bird on Metronidazole on the off chance that it's something to do with canker. If it still continues to grow then you've probably got some kind of tumor and it's way beyond us to deal with it so you'd need a vet.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pictures (especially flash pictures) are often deceptive so try to give an idea of how big the thing is in actual centimeters.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

I don't think that is canker, it is hard to tell from the photo but there seems to be an injury mark to the left of the lump....it could be related to a ruptured crop.

This is one of those cases that I think would benefit from a veterinary examination.

What I would do initially is send a copy of the photograph to Dr Colin Walker (he is a vet that specialises in pigeons) and ask for his opinion, then take it from there:

[email protected]

A lot of us use his book "The Flying Vet's Pigeon Health and Management" as a reference book. This is his website: http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

amyable said:


> This is one picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not likely canker. I would email the vet from Cynthia's link.

Reti


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I just measured the lump and it is about 2.5 cms round.

It looks flatter now but slightly bloody and very black and hard around the edge. The crust seems to have disappeared and it looks as if it might be an injury in the middle as Cynthia saw. Could be seeming flatter now as it is by her crop, possibly because she hasn't got many seeds left now and her crop is emptier.

I'll send the details off to Dr Walker. Thanks

Janet


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You can apply some neosporin in case of an infected wound. It will also keep the lesion moist.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

When you say it's 2.5 centimeters round, do you mean that there's a hole that big around or do you mean that there is something like a ball or flattened ball that big around?

Pidgey


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I've just sprayed it with antiseptic wound cleaner and I think the hard black edge is dried blood as it started to come away. Should I try to get this off or leave it alone?
She's getting a bit agitated in her box when she hears me open the door now and I'm worried she's knocking it. Perhaps I should give her some peace for now, and try tomorrow.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Pidgey,

A flattened ball that size, sorry not being very clear.

Just had my dog back from having a tumour removed and things are a bit hectic.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Dim the lights, too. That'll help calm her down.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

It might be best to leave it alone for now. You have to determine what might happen and how you would react.

This is an example of what *could* happen from a case that Helen dealt with, I have had the pigeon concerned for a few years now, I am only glad I got her *after* she had been properly repaired!:

_...the injury was to her crop which had been torn open and the vet team had stitched it up.

It looked to be a good job at first glance but a few days later as Laura, (my vet) and I were examining her, the stitched wound just fell apart and the most awful rotting smell filled our nostrils.

It seemed that the original vet team had stitiched up the outer skin - but not the crop lining, so as she had been eating seed it had slipped through the hole in the crop lining and lodged between the lining and the outer epidermis. (skin)

The resulting mess was horrifying as tissue became infected and died. Laura pulled a stinking, necrotic plug out of the wound which measured an inch across and tapered to 2 inches long. You could see right through into both chambers of the crop. She had never seen anything so bad before and her first thought was to put Josephine to sleep.

However I asked if there was any way we could try to heal this and Laura's thinking cap came up with the idea that we would put her on nil by mouth and inject fluids IP twice a day to maintain the major organs. Also inject antibiotics daily as close to the wound as possible, and flush the crop twice daily with saline and Metronidazole. An assessment for surgery to finally close the wound would be made in 4 days time.

This method was so successful that by the time the day came for surgery the wound had healed so well that three quarters of it had closed by itself. So we put surgery on hold - in fact it never went ahead and a week after we nearly euthanased her she was well enough to start taking food and drink by mouth again.
Now she is a fine healthy pidge - only her crop capacity is slightly compromised, that's all.

And now she is a mother._

BTW, there are less dramatic examples of unrecognised crop punctures that caused seed to build up under the skin.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How far below the chin (lower mandible) does this thing seem like it is?

Pidgey


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Pidgey,

I reckon it starts about 2.5 cms from under her beak.

It is definitely flat now due to the crop being empty, (I need to re-title the thread, it isn't a lump just looked like it when she was full).

The black is definitely dried blood as where I sprayed, it has stained her feathers red where the blood has diluted.

Janet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The actual storage area of the crop is much lower than that. Can you take a picture of the bird simply standing up without holding it, preferably from the side? That might help give a better idea of where this thing is. That information will be helpful to Dr. Walker, too.

Pidgey


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Pidgey,

Sorry have had to be out this evening, will certainly try for a better picture and post it tomorrow. Missed a nights sleep last night sitting up with the dog and I can't put a sentence together any more!
When I looked in on her just, there was no actual lump at all, the appearance of a lump earlier was almost certainly now due to her having food in her crop. It now is a bare patch of skin and I'm fairly certain a possible injury point. Again, tomorrow I'll have a really good look with a powerful magnifier I've got and try and be a bit clearer.

Cynthia,

What an amazing story, I don't think I'm quite ready for that!  I do remember finding a dead pigeon previously in the aviary and it had a very hard lump on it's chest, when I touched it, it came away and was full of seeds. I think you said that might have been a ruptured crop.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

Hopefully it won't be a ruptured crop, but a tracking abscess can also leave a large hole. But if it was that you would most probably be able to feel a hard lump .

Have you got any Synulox? As you have been able to establish that there is blood there, so a portal for infection whatever the cause, it would be a good idea to start her on a course of Synulox.

As you are getting involved in so many rescues you could arm yourself with some sterile saline, sterile swabs and Manuka Honey for injuries. I have also found colloidal silver helpful. I usually use it on eye injuries and infections, but when I found my dog had a badly infected paw and it was late at night I was able to wash it out with colloidal silver.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*New Photos*

I've taken these new pictures today.




























The last one shows the scab area. The yellow area is scabby and hard. The black is dried blood. The whole area is approx 2.5 cms circum. Lower than I first thought after looking at her standing up.
I am holding her in the first picture.

Cynthia, I have some Synulox that you sent me to keep in case of emergency arising. Need some advice on dosage and how to do administer if you can help please, haven't used before.

Thanks

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

Are these the 50mg tablets? If so, give her 1/2 tablet for the first dose and then 1/4 tablet twice a day for 7 days.

Are you taking her to the vet? If not, can you feel around the area covered by the scab to see if it is hard?

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

Yes they are 50mg.

Every time I look at this it has changed slightly. I've just been to check for any hardness. It doesn't feel as hard as yesterday, and not wanting to press it too much, ( after reading your story from Helen), it isn't hard, and even around the scab I would say not. Just past this area the skin is just pink and quite normal.

The yellow area now seems less scabby than earlier.

I could try the vets, I have to go tomorrow anyway. They said before that if I wanted them to look at a pigeon I would have to leave it there for the day and they will get a vet to look at it when they get a chance inbetween appointments. Don't put them as high priority. I just wanted to try and get some ideas of what might be wrong so I could argue her case should they just suggest putting her to sleep.

She is very thin too, the keel bone is very prominent.

Janet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Phil had a nestling with crop canker that it finally rotted out and stuff started leaking out of the front of its crop. The bird essentially died of not being able to get food and water, I think. Regardless of whether this is originally from a wound or canker, I'd add Metronidazole to the mix because it works well in necrotic tissue.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Regardless of whether this is originally from a wound or canker, I'd add Metronidazole to the mix because it works well in necrotic tissue.


That is a bit difficult to do without going to the vet for a prescription for Metronidazole. The best we can do here is Spartrix.

Janet, would it be possible to have a "pet" consultation for this pigeon so that you can be present during the examination? I would be uncomfortable about leaving a pigeon there as a "wild bird". As you already have an appointment they might be willing to have a look.

IMO the scab really needs to be removed in order to check what is under it, but a vet might be able to tell by feeling it.

If a vet ever suggests putting a pigeon to sleep, unless it is in obvious pain, go home, think about it and post here. Before I knew better I allowed them to put a strong pigeon that had canker to sleep, and a woodie that needed to have a wing amputated. 

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

This so weird, I've just looked at it again and it is different totally to the beginning of the day. I'm not sure if a photo will come out well enough under electric light but I'll have a go in a minute.

The yellow area that was raised and felt scabby has shrunk back and is lying flat. It now looks as if that is an under layer of 'skin'. In fact it does look like two layers with, not a hole as such all the way through, but a tear in the top layer. ( I know what I mean, let me try for a photo, I'll be back in a mo).

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

The two layers make perfect sense in the area of the crop.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, you'd worry that it (the yellow layer) was actually an exposed and inflamed portion of the actual crop that has developed a little bit of epithelialization due to exposure to air and that the outer layers that have parted are skin, possibly due to a wound or possibly due to an underlying infection. That's always kinda' hard to tell.

Pidgey


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Pidgey, to my untrained eye I'd say that's what it is.

Picture just wouldn't work tonight, spotlights kept making it over exposed. I've dabbed it gently to try and move some of the dried blood. There is definitely a split/tear in the skin. She's been very patient with me but I've had to let her rest now as she was getting agitated. I'll do another picture tomorrow.

Cynthia, I've given her half of Synulox, and will try the vets tomorrow afternoon when I go. Thanks everyone for all your help so far.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Update*

Hi,

Just got the bird back from the vets. Waste of time really. Told me to bathe the wound in saline water and if it goes nasty take her back. A vet saw her but I was only able to speak with a nurse to get the results. I asked about giving Synulox but she said she wouldn't advise without seeing a vet first as they can be allergic to some antibiotics. Ugh, she had just seen a vet hadn't she, or was I mistaken! 

I found an actual hole /tear today, I'll post a picture.
The bird has been preening and pulled out a few of the feathers gummed together with blood so I was able to see it once that was out of the way.
They are a bit blurred but hopefully the hole is visible. It looks worse in the picture as I am holding the feathers up to show it more clearly.



















Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

The nurse would have to defer to the vet on the synulox, there are legal and insurance issues.

I would continue the course of synulox, but what I should have mentioned is that if you are allergic to penicillin then you should handle the tablets with care (wear gloves and wash your hands afterwards).

Did the vet tell you what caused the wound? It looks like a gun pellet wound
to me but it could have been made by a tooth or claw. The thing is, if it was
a pellet it should not be left in the crop. 

Can you examine the whole front of the bird and pluck out any feathers that look pasted together, bloody or crumbly, there might be a second wound. 

Have a look in that St Tiggywinkles book, it should tell you how to approach a wound. 

I remove all the feathers around the wound because often the force of the injury pushes feathers into the wound where they can cause an infection. By plucking with sterile tweezers around the edge of the wound I have managed to pull the feathers back out without penetrating the wound.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, at least the bird doesn't seem to be going downhill, then, huh? It might just heal up and be fine but that yellow/orange stuff does indicate a lot of inflammation.

Pidgey


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes Pidgey, the yellow bit has gone back to being hard and scabby again at the moment.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

Unfortunately it turned out I wasn't seeing a vet myself today, the nurse just checked my dogs stitches so I didn't get to see the vet, otherwise I could have asked more. When I asked if they could take a look at the bird I got the usual response that I would have to leave it there, even though I offered to pay for a consultation. I put a big note on the box.'DO NOT PUT TO SLEEP!' just in case. 

I'll do as you suggest and have a pluck, I must say she has been doing a good job herself, I kept finding little feathers in her box with dried blood attached, so she is on the case aswell.

Janet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, it's pretty tough to get 'em to leave spots like that alone when you really don't want them messing with it. I had a bib on Pierpont for a couple of weeks to get her to leave her crop stitches alone.

Pidgey


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's a good point, I might have to try something like that if she does open things up by preening.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We designed a little jumper for Sir Poopsalot when he started plucking his chest bare. We made it out of a pop sock. Rob said he was pecking at himself because a small wound had become infected. It was amazing how quickly the damage healed and he stopped plucking.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Cynthia,

I keep laughing at that name, can't imagine how he got it! 

Yes I can see why they do that, it would be especially itchy if infected. 

Janet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Scabs almost always itch, especially when they're healing.

Pidgey


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Update*

Hi,

Today she found her wings!!
I had noticed she hadn't attempted to fly as yet, but thought I'd worry about that when the hole in her crop showed some improvement.

I'm still bathing the wound with saline water and I did as Cynthia suggested and plucked away the surrounding feathers. It is much cleaner now and has no yellow colour to it.
The centre this morning was reddish and quite crusty and hard. The skin around the wound is nice and normal pinky colour. When I looked at it this afternoon, it looked as if she had been at it maybe as there was a little sign of blood at one point. I bathed it and sprayed it also with antisceptic, and now the centre looks flatter and smaller. I will try for a new picture tomorrow. It does seem to be looking better.
She is eating seeds ok, I assume she is drinking.
I must say her poops are GIGANTIC, almost like three times the size of the other birds. Saying that, those are the ones she does in her box, Tonight she was out for a while so I could clean it, and she did a nice small one on the floor! Do you think she holds off pooping in her box until she can't hold it any longer? As she is definitely not a wild bird, perhaps she is too refined to mess up her lodgings.  

She is a real sweetheart, very gentle and doesn't bite or wingslap me like Tipsey. I wonder if she is more of a pet as she has these plastic tags on her legs, not rings and unfortunately no numbers, I don't know what these mean.

I have decided to call her Angel, as I keep saying she is a little angel it just fits her personality.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

Angel is a lovely name for her. What you are seeing are "hen poops", they will hang on to their poop while they are sitting on the nest and then pass a giant one as soon as the cock takes over.

The plastic tags mean that she has had an owner or a rescuer. I use them when I release pigeons, specially white ones, so that I can recognise them again I also use them in the aviary just to know which white pigeon is which. But other people use them for things like medication. It is difficult to tell one white bird from another (specially if there are many) so tagging them helps.

Keep feeling the wound for a hard lump under the skin. When Little Red Feet had a tracking abscess I pulled at the scab that had formed (there was open bleeding around it) and a long plug came out of her body. It was half the length of my thumb...and this was the result of what I considered to be a very superficial wound.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

The wound has reduced quite a lot more today. I actually pulled off two small pieces of scab just on the edge and bathed it again. I think there was a small feather already starting to grow in the centre so I tried to pull that. I have a magnifier that shows x 20, The wound looked quite clean except for a small yellow area on the edge, near where the hole was, I'm hoping tomorrow that may have improved and then I'll post a photo. I can't feel any hard lump, but will just have another feel later.

That was an incredibly large plug to come out of Little Red Feet, did it heal up without stitches? What is a tracking abscess exactly?

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is just my understanding of it, I know how to recognise and treat one but am not that hot on the process behind it. So if I am wrong I won’t resent correction!

When a bird suffers a wound , the wound has to heal from the inside out by a process of granulation and the re-epithelialisation, which cleans the wound, rebuilds the tissue and eventually closes the wound. When granulation (the formation of a multicellular mass of tissue) starts inside the wound, the dead tissue and debris inside the wound forms into a solid mass of dead tissue which is picked out every few days until re-epithelialisation fills the wound cavity…that is what we refer to healing from within.
.
Sometimes , if the wound is closed prematurely and there is infection and debris , then the pus (which in birds is solid or semi solid) is surrounded and walled off by damaged and inflamed tissues. While the body fights the battle with infection the abscess spreads (tracks) along the course of least resistance, soft internal tissue, growing larger (or in Little Red Feet’s case) longer. 

Antibiotics can’t penetrate the wall that encapsulates the pus, and as in pigeons the pus is not liquid the abscess can’t be drained. So the abscess has to be removed.

When I removed Little Red Feet’s abscess it was just like removing a plug...there was no bleeding, just a large hole . Suturing it would have once again sealed infection and debris in it, so I had to flush the wound with sterile saline, treat with antibiotics, debride the wound (pick out the mass of dead tissue) regularly and allow the wound left by the removal of the plug to heal from within…which it eventually did.

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Beautifully said, Cynthia!!

Many thanks!

    

Shi


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

Got it, I know exactly what that is now. Last year my other dog had two horrific wounds in his leg following arthrodesic surgery, the wounds were caused by a vet by the way!  
They splinted his leg and bandaged it, this had to be changed weekly. The splint wasn't on straight, and by the time they removed the bandage, there were two very deep holes where it had been rubbing away. My main vet was really worried he might lose his leg if it didn't heal correctly from within, so I was given Dermisol, a cream that is also used to remove necrotic tissue from wounds.

It was my brother in law who doesn't have much faith in some vets who helped me. He used to race greyhounds and dealt with a lot of injuries. He told me to take no notice of the vets telling me to keep it dry, and to make the dog stand in the hottest water he could take, twice a day for ten minutes, dry the wound and then use the cream. (the vet told me not bathe it). To start with air would bubble up out of the wounds as they were so deep, but after three days I could see it decreasing. The heat got the blood moving and gradually the hole started to heal. The vet was amazed when he saw how quickly it had healed. Also my mother had a bad gash on her leg once, and I remember having to take her to the nurse every week so she could take the scab off, until it healed.
It's a far cry from childhood days when we were told off for picking scabs, 'it will never heal if you do that!'

Thanks for the info, brilliant and very interesting.

I had another feel tonight and I really don't think there is a lump. She is so skinny I think I would be able to feel if not see one. I hope I'm right. I'm keeping a close eye on it.

Janet


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Forgot to mention. Hold off the betadine solution. Betadine is a good disinfectant but it kills healthy cells too and you need them for the tissue to regenerate. The use of soap and water does pretty much the same job in cleaning wounds. The same goes for alcohol and peroxide.

Reti


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Angel's wound is looking much smaller now.
(Reti, I'm only bathing it with saline water now).
I took the scab off today from the centre and it seems to be filling in nicely and looked much flatter. The only thing is the feathers keep growing back in the wound area, should I try to get these out until it's healed properly?

Another query please, she is very unhappy in the box now and tries to get out. I wondered whether it would be ok to have her in a cage next to Tipsey now in the outside shed, where she could see the world or should she be kept in quarantine for longer before letting her near another bird. ( Obviously they are both being kept well away from Diva, the PMV bird). I have had her for ten days now.
She doesn't seem to be showing any signs of anything else medically, (touch wood).

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Latest Picture of Wound*

Hi,

Angel has just finished 7 days of Synulox. I haven't bathed the wound today, thought I'd let it dry out now after taking off the scab yesterday.
Sorry this picture is a little blurred. The wound measures aproximately 6 mms circum now to give an idea as opposed to 2.5 cms originally.

I have given her the freedom of the downstairs bathroom today while Tipsey is outside. I can hear her flying about and judging by the mess on the floor when I looked in, she is eating ok. I think she is just pleased that I'm not messing her about today, and she can see daylight.
Any thoughts on how long she should be in isolation?

Thanks

Janet


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I guess it would help to have her out seeing other birds. It will also lift her spirits which is very important in their healing process.

Reti


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Reti,

I think our posts must have gone at the same time!  

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet, 

Unless it is obvious that a pigeon has some sort of infection I keep them isolated for two weeks before putting them in the aviary.

Cynthia.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*What type of pigeon?*

Hi,

Angel is doing better by the day and the wound has almost completely healed. Obviously I'm hoping it is healed inside the crop aswell, but all I can say is she is eating and pooping ok, so I assume all is well.
I am putting her outside in a cage tomorrow next to Tipsey so she can see the outside world, she has turned into a Houdini and actually got out of her box a couple of times, (although the top was closed), so I know she'll be much happier when she can be out of it.

I'm trying to think ahead as to where she should go once she is releasable. She is obviously fully able to fly, unlike Tipsey, so needs space to do so.

Can anyone help me identify if she is any particular type of pigeon, I'm ashamed to say I don't know. I took a photo to the pigeon suppliers shop today and he said she looked like a Fantail, but he's not very helpful and I'm not sure if he's right.















Her tail isn't fanned out as ones I've seen in pictures so wondered if she was anything specific.

Thanks

Janet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I don't think she is releasable with that band on her foot unless she's a homer who knows her way home, right? What does it say on the band (I'll look back at the beginning of the thread... )?

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This bird is not releasable. She is white, most likely raised in captivity and banded.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT A BEAUTY!!

So glad to hear the positive update!! 

Sure hope you can keep her/him, Amy!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I also hope you will be able to keep her. She looks like one of my River Green pigeons, they are descended from domestic fantails and some have interbred with ferals. I don't know if they have any homing ability. It is amazing how little flying around pigeons do. The River Green pigeons fly from their overnight roost, do a couple of laps and then land on the Green to eat. Then they will fly into the tree to loll around until it is time to take their turn on the nest or eat again...in between they loll on the ground and the males display to the females.

The band could mean she is a domestic bird but both Karen and I band our released rescues. Apart from helping us identify them again, I read a council's instructions on trapping and killing feral pigeons and the instructions stated "release any banded pigeons". So I have used it as insurance.

Now I take my releasable rescues to the Hallswood Sanctuary, they keep them in for a few weeks and after that they fly free during the day. The Three Owls Sanctuary near Manchester do the same.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*What Growth?*

Angel's latest picture of wound area, can't see any sign of it now. Thanks Cynthia for the meds, I don't think this would have been possible without them.









She has been outside today in a cage next to Tipsey and has enjoyed watching the garden birds.









Pidgey, The bands on her leg unfortunately don't have any info on them, just plastic bands.

I wish I could keep her but I don't have an aviary and I'd hate to see her confined and unable to fly. With Sparrow Hawks and now a Buzzard in the field next door I'd be terrified of letting her out here.
If I can find out where she was found I'll try advertising around to see if I can find where she came from. I managed this with a budgie a while ago that had escaped, I might get lucky again.

Cynthia,
Would this type of pigeon be ok in an environment like Hallswood where they fly free, I could have a word with Amerton Farm where Monkie went, they too have an aviary which is open for pigeons to come and go, maybe they can help if I don't find a home where she can be with others.

She's not going anywhere until she's put on a bit of meat. By then she'll be well imprinted in my heart.

Janet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's highly doubtful that she would ever survive for very long out in the wild. I can tell you that for the few times per year that I open my loft, a lot of them just go up to the roof and watch sunsets. Many of the others that can fly with no problem simply refuse to go out at all, especially the ones that almost lost the war of survival. You might say that they've grown very fond of living The Good Life.

Pidgey


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Pidgey,

Yes I suppose from a pigeon's perspective, once you've found a good home, with good food on tap and a resident doctor, why go out into the big bad world to struggle again.
I just haven't got a house/loft to offer, if I had I'd have it full in no time. 

I can only offer 'bed and breakfast'. 

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Janet,
If you are still looking for an aviary for your lovely pigeon. 
Please could you call me?
I have pm'd you with my telephone number.
Jayne.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Angel*

Hi Jayne,

Lovely to hear from you, and yes, I would give anything to know Angel was in a safe loving home. Will be in touch.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

Somewhere on this forum is the story of Ziguene, a white pigeon that spent two days trying to break into the aviary, until we took pity on her and let her in. She has never made any attempt to go, even though she sees a flock of white pigeons fly by every day.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

Funny you saying that, I spent this afternoon at the sanctuary trying to help a lovely little pigeon that had been released, find her way back into the aviary.
I've got a real soft spot for this one because when she came in a few weeks ago she was limping and looked so thin. I found a hard lump under her foot which, when I bathed it, seemed to only be caked on dirt. A week later she was using her foot again and started eating and loved bathing as soon as I put a bowl of water down. I call her Speckles as she has a spotted black and white head, but normal feral coloured body. She fitted in a treat with the others there.
Today when I turned up she flew down onto the roof of the aviary looking in longingly at the three that were left feeding. I threw some seeds up to her on the roof but crows and magpies pinched most of it. She didn't seem to know how to get down so I locked the other pigeons in the shed part of the aviary and left the door open with a bowl of water for her, as I knew she'd miss her bath. It took ages for her to work out where the door was but eventually she flew down to the water, saw the open door and walked back in. As soon as I opened the shed part she hopped in and went over to her favourite perch with the others.
I really was torn as to whether I should let her back in as she was free, but she seemed so lost out there on her own and she just sat there peering at the food. I felt happier seeing her safe and sound. 

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for that, Janet. I truly believe that pigeons see the aviary as "home" and not "prison".

The same can't be said for collared doves and woodies.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Angel Has a New Home*

Hi,

Just to tie up the story of Angel. She recovered really well from her injury with all your help and advice. (Special thanks Cynthia for the meds).

Jayne has been amazing putting herself out to find her a special place and today I drove her to meet Jayne near London and she has taken Angel to a lovely new home where she can live safely amongst many other lucky pigeons. 

Angel was just that, such a sweet gentle bird, I will miss her.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Janet,

I am glad that handsome pigeon turn out all right and found a happy home.


----------

